# Lifting dogs by the scruff of their neck?



## lipsthefish

I touched upon this in a thread last week but it was mixed up in a big moan I had so think it got overlooked 

I saw a man pick his dog up by the scruff and it made me go a little  I remember 30ish years ago it seemed quite a common way to lift a dog but I haven't seen it for years. 

I'm not having a go at anyone or condemning them for doing it as I genuinely don't know if it's an acceptable way to lift a dog. I know the Mam will lift her pups like that but is that where it should stop? Obviously the puppies weigh a tiny amount compared to a fully grown dog so there isn't going to be as much pressure on their necks when they're puppies. 

So, is it a safe way to pick up a dog? Is it painful for them at all and is it possible to cause any lasting damage? 

I know I couldn't do it, I wouldn't have either the confidence or the knowledge to know if I was doing it correctly, also I won't walk ours on a collar for fear of damaging their throats so I think I'd be contradicting myself if I lifted them like that.

Would appreciate others input and experiences


----------



## SLB

As long as the dog tucks it's bum in there is no chance of it being in pain. I believe. Never for extended periods of time either. 

I've picked my pups up by their scruffs when they've got in difficult places and I had to get them.


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't ever lift Kenzie like that, partly because she'd freak and partly because it just doesn't seem right.

I do sometimes lift my cat by her scruff - usually when she's attacking my arm (behavioural issues due to being a pet-shop kitten ), but I always support her underneath and only lift her like that because there's no other way to get her off me and to save my skin.


----------



## Firedog

I was told by someone recently that the scruff of the neck is the least sensitive part of the body.


----------



## Dober

I would never, ever lift a dog or puppy like this. I dont really know/care if it is painful or not, but to me that is not right. It goes hand in hand with the whole bullying behaviour of forcing a dog on its back and dominance/submissive behaviour which is not constructive to building bonds and respect IMO 

I have never had a situation where that would have been an effective way of disciplining my dog before, though there are plenty of times where I may have felt like it (for dogs and people!)


----------



## winter

I saw a man lift his spaniel up into the air by the scruff of the neck once and the spaniel was screaming in pain I shouted at the man and the man threw the spaniel to the ground.
I have never heard a dog scream like that before and I hope I'll never hear that sound again.


----------



## Leanne77

I have seen people do it, mainly gundog folk with their spaniels - they lift them up by their scruff and give them a bollocking.

It's not something i'd do and not something I agree with TBH, I cant think why there is any need to use that kind of tactic.


----------



## Zaros

I recall seeing someone lift a full grown Border Collie by the sides of it neck and then whilst it was dangling there proceeded to give it a loud verbal roasting for something the poor thing had not apparently done.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/241608-how-reprimand-border-collie.html

I've never lifted a puppy/kitten or even a rabbit by its neck and wouldn't recommend anyone try it. 
But I do however, know a few folks I'd like to apply the manoeuvre on using the aid of a hoist. :wink:


----------



## tabulahrasa

I've never owned a dog under 30 kg... I don't know if it might be different for smaller dogs (I don't see how proportionally, but it's outwith my experience) but I don't see how it can't be painful to have all that weight on a bit of loose skin.


----------



## Nonnie

Yes it does hurt; in rare circumstances it can cause damage to blood vessels; and no, mothers do not do it to their puppies, so it isnt natural in any way.


----------



## rona

I've done it to several terriers when they've attached themselves to one of my Goldies


----------



## MyMillie

winter said:


> I saw a man lift his spaniel up into the air by the scruff of the neck once and the spaniel was screaming in pain I shouted at the man and the man threw the spaniel to the ground.
> I have never heard a dog scream like that before and I hope I'll never hear that sound again.


Oh gawd!....I wanted to cry reading this, the nasty horrible "thing" (cant say man) needs to have same done to him :cursing:

Lifting dogs this way is a BIG NO NO!


----------



## kodakkuki

rona said:


> I've done it to several terriers when they've attacked themselves to one of my Goldies


me to... but they were my own wee terrierists! out of the 8 dogs between my house and mums only one is a boy, so there are a lot of b!tch fights now and thn over silly things, and i'd scruff the aggressor to get her off the other. tbh, the main culprit is bambi- shes 3lbs- and it doesent bother her in the slightest. saying that though, i'd NEVER scruff and lift a dog over 3kg!


----------



## Sandysmum

No I wouldn't, it must hurt! It's ok saying it's what a mother dog would do to it's pups, but the whole feel would be differant as we would use hands not mouths, so it's not the same. 
I'm glad it's one of the old ways that's gone out of 'fashion'.


----------



## Colette

The ONLY time I think scruffing is acceptable is in an emergency (such as getting a dog off as Rona describes) or when used as a necessary restraint on an animal for a procedure e.g. at the vets. In this case the animal isn't actually lifted by the scruff and left dangling but restrained by the scruff whilst its body is still supported.
I find it disgusting that anyone would use this as a form of "discipline"!


----------



## diefenbaker

If I wanted to lift Dief by the scruff of the neck I would have to renew my gym membership and bulk up on roids. It's simply not cost effective.


----------



## Nicky10

I would only do it if I had to restrain him in an emergency. I don't know if it hurts them but I can't imagine it's very pleasant.


----------



## suewhite

Years ago it used to be used to train a pup pick it up by the scruff and give it a shake the same as rubbing a pups nose in pooh if they had an accident and a good whack across the nose with a rolled up news paper


----------



## Guest

diefenbaker said:


> If I wanted to lift Dief by the scruff of the neck I would have to renew my gym membership and bulk up on roids. It's simply not cost effective.


Ditto. Even if I wanted to, I'm not sure how that would actually work for me to try to scruff any of my crew LOL...


----------



## Blitz

Nonnie said:


> Yes it does hurt; in rare circumstances it can cause damage to blood vessels; and no, mothers do not do it to their puppies, so it isnt natural in any way.


Of course mothers carry their pups around by the scruff when they are small!

When I got Candy I had an elderly standard poodle bitch who hated the new pup. Something changed after a few days and she regurgitated a meal for her and from that moment on adored her and would try and carry her around by the scruff if she wandered too far from her. She was a bit too heavy though and she could not manage very well!

I picked up two dogs by the scruff today. They were small JRTs. I was sat down and they wanted to be on my lap so I hauled them up by the scruff as it was the easiest way. They were more than happy with it.


----------



## canuckjill

I had to pick up the sheltie by the scruff yesterday, the Pyr had chased her into a spot and she couldn't get out and I couldn't get in, I would never do this for discipline. I picked her up gave her a love and let her down..


----------



## Nicki85

It was my understanding that the bitch doesn't pick up the pup by the scruff/ loose skin on neck but rather put the whole of the pups body/ neck in her mouth...

Regardless of the above once a dog is full grown that is a lot more weight to be held up only by the scruff. 

Can't see any reason to pick them up by the scruff unless it is an emergency (slipped collar/ stuck somewhere...) .


----------

